# اللي بخاطره ضحك يجي هنا



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*مرحباااا*​

*هذي مجموعه نكت اتمنى تعجبكم وتغير جوكم .......*​ 

:أعرف نفسك من إسم زوجتك

كل زوج فاطمه حبوب 
كل زوج ساره غشمرجي​ 
كل زوج نوال سخيف 
كل زوج أفراح قلبه طيب​ 
كل زوج غنيمه من تحت لي تحت​ 
كل زوج سناء غبي​ 
كل زوج تهاني مينون 
كل زوج مريم وفي

كل زوج ناديه كريه 

كل زوج ليلى كشخه
كل زوج منيره تافه 
كل زوج لولوه بطيني

كل زوج عبيرغيور 
كل زوج هنادي شرير
كل زوج زينب تكانه
كل زوج لطيفه مملوح 
كل زوج انتصار نحيس
كل زوج ابتسام رقيق 
كل زوج حنان خاين

كل زوج اسيل وسيم
كل زوج امينه سيد الريايل

كل زوج فجر عاشق بجنون 

كل زوج نوره شيطان 
كل زوج اشواق ونيس 

كل زوج شيخه صبور
كل زوج عايشه طبييييخ

كل زوج دلال عتيج 
كل زوج ايمان رشيق​ 
كل زوج شيماء حساس 

كل زوج احلام مجسم 
كل زوج امل مكرش​ 
كل زوج منى كريم
كل زوج الطاف بخيل 

كل زوج خديجه قلبه ابيض
كل زوج سلوى يتفلسف​ 
كل زوج اسماء مظلوم 
كل زوج رابعه شكاك 
كل زوج منيرة دلوع​ 
كل زوج سميره اهبل 
كل زوج منال الله يعينه. 
كل زوج نعمة محظوظ.
‏​‏​‏​​ 
وحده مستأنسه ارسلت مسج لحبيبها :
اذا كنت نايم ارسلي حلمك
و 
اذا كنت تبكي ارسلي دموعك​ 
و اذا كنت تضحك ارسلي ضحكتك
رد عليها : انا بالحمام تامرين على شي ؟
=)) 
هَہِِهَہهَہهَہهَہهَہِِهَہِِهَہهَہهَہهَہهَہِِهَ=)​ 

(إرضاء الحموله)
ان رحتي لهم دايم قالوا نشبه
وان قللتي الروحات قالوا قاطعة ​ 
اذا دخلتي وايدك فاضيه قالوا ماتستحي
وان جبتي معك شيء قالوا البيت مليان

ان تكلمتي بالمجالس قالوا قرقه وتميلح
وان سكتي قالوا ماتعرف تكلم وكمخه ​ 
ان كشختي قالوا مهايطيه وخسرت ولدنا

وان صرتي بسيطه قالوا فشلتنا ماتعرف تلبس
 
ان فزعتي لهم بالعزايم قالوا تميلح مسويه روحها سنعه
وان تركتيهم بدون فزعه قالوا ماتستحي كنها غريبه تجي تاكل وتطلع 
 
ان وديتي عيالك قالوا تبي الفكه تخليهم يحوسون بيتنا

واذا ماوديتيهم قالوا تعلمهم من الحين على القطاعه​ 
ان علمتيهم باخبارك واخبارر اهلك قالوا خراره
وان سكتي. قالوا جحود تجي تاخذ اخبار وتطلع​ 
ان زعلوا على مرت حماك رفعوك وطيروك
بالسما عشان يقهرونها
واذا رضوا عليها سفطوك على جنب هذا اذا مااقلبوا عليك
 
ان حضرتي كل عزايمهم قالوا مشفحوحه ماتفوت شيء 
وان تعذرتي قالوا لو اهلها وجبتهم وجت:​ 
ان صار لسانك زين معهم قالوا لسان بس
وان صرتي سلام عليكم السلام قالوا رسميه وحاطه حدود وماعندها اسلوب
 
وكل البنات والشينين حلوين 
في 
نظرهم بس انتي شينة ومو حلوة لو تكوني قمر ​ 
غلطه وحده :/ تنسف تاريخك كله

تدخلين فجأه تلقين الخشش معفوسة ​ 
والله يعين ههههههههههههاي​ 
*×××××××*​ 
من الكلمات السعوديه الغريبة. جالسَ أمشيُ =D 
 . . . قاعد اللعب كورة =)) ​ 
 . . آمششَشوإ نجلُس. . قومُوإ نامّوآ  =D ​ 
‏​لٱ ‏​بعد مسوين نطقطق ع القذافي =D￼ ​ 

اكيد؟
من غرائب اللغه العربيه :​ 
•​ 
خنبشوش​ 



مالها معنى صح؟​ 

طيب اقراها بالمقلوب​ 














ايضاً مالها معنى سسبحآن الله ؟؟؟. هههههههههههههههههههه
‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​​‏​​ 

طرفة=D 
ذهب غلام الى السوق ،
فقال 
هل لديكم لبن وتمر ،​ 
فآجبه الرجل الاخر ، كلا 
فقط لدي تمر ولبن ، ​ 
فضحك الجميع :
|
سماجة ايام الجاهليه ..​ 


​ 

كلمات تهز المرأه و تجعلها غير متحكمه في تصرفاتها:​ 
1-احبك​ 
2-تنزيلات70%​ 
3-ناحفه​ 


وفاة أشخاص جدد في فرنسا بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة إلى 35 ​ 
و عندنا درجة الحرارة اليوم 55 
و صايمين والعيال يلعبون سياكل !
وناس مداومه وناس تطبخ 
...
بصراحة بديت أشك إننا من الزواحف ..
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدق القذافي يوم قال : من أنتم!!! ​ 

•إذا رأيت إمرأة• 
متقوقعة X_Xحزينة محبطة
تأكد بأن هناك رجلاً يحطمها (n) ​ 
•إذا رأيت إمرأة•
منطلقة \=D/ فرحة <=-P سعيدة (y) طموحة *nتerd* 
تأكد بأن ما وراها رجال أصلاً =)) ​ 
(y)​ 
‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​‏​الشاب السعودي ھو الوحيد الذي :​ 
# يسوق سيارته
# ويطقطق بالبلاك بيري
# ويشوف الشارع
# ويسولف مع اللي جمبہ
#ياكل ويشرب ويدخن
#
ويدور cd 
وفوق كل هذا منتبه ل ساهر
ااخخطبوووط مو انسان. . . 
يآآآآآآآآآآآلبى الشعب إلسعودي 
ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷ھ̷آ̲​‏​‏​‏ ​‏​يـ ​


----------



## جوو الرياض (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: اللي بخاطره ضحك يجي هنا*

هههههههههههه مالهم حل كل الشكر لكي ع الطرح النايس


----------

